# Londinium I - A Tight Squeeze Part II



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are a few more shots of the Londinium and HG One. The eagle eyed may spot a bit of blue tack on the lip of the HG's burr adjuster ring. That's my reference point (very high tech) for tuning in the espresso grind. Haven't attached the stick on markers until I am happy I am in the ball park. The HG One delivers wonderfully fluffy grinds thanks to its massive burrs. Takes about 30 seconds or so to grind enough for a double shot - 16grms. Effort needed to crank the flywheel was a bit more than I expected but in no way excessive. First trials had a bit of static retention but tapping the lower cover caused most of the grind to fall into the blind tumbler which is a wonderfully elegant design. You place it on top of the portafilter and lift out the spindle and allow the grinds to drop into the basket - simple and effective. I can see that, as a manual grinder, the HG isn't for everyone but I like the slow coffee approach - as long as I have my electric grinder for when I am in a hurry!!

When the Londinium arrived I paired it with my Vario. The results did not disappoint - loads and loads of depth and complexity without any bitterness, but the HG One takes it to the next level. The only way I can describe it is that the flavour profile is more open, i.e. it is possible to detect more flavours in the shot. Still got a long way to go but I am very pleased with the choice I have made in the Londinium and HG One.









View attachment 2103
View attachment 2104
View attachment 2105
View attachment 2106
View attachment 2107


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

looks lovely!! I am all about the convenience though! I couldn't deal with handgrinding for 30 seconds each time. I like to set my grinder timer up for 18g and let the grinder do all the work for me!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely set up Patrick... Very envious indeed


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Patrick, that's neat! Who says you need big spaces!


----------

